# Hot cake mods?



## BurntFingers (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello there,

I've got the hotcake board on the way. I'd like to get more presence/treble out of the thing. I've owned 3 of these (I live near to the guy who makes them, Paul Crowther) and found them rather dark.

I'm thinking swapping the op amp for a tl071 and using a 50k pot for the presence control rather than the stock 22k.

You reckon that would do the job? I've been reading the 071 is a smoother sounding drive than the stock but if anyone has any of their own magic mods, like Frasier Crane, I'm listening.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 7, 2019)

Have you tried asking Paul Crowther?  If anyone would know, he would.  

Changing the PRESENCE pot won't affect the tone much at all.  C3 and C5 determine the mid hump and high-end roll-off.  You can install sockets for both of them.  Try 22nF and 6.8nF.  See if that brightens things up enough.  If not, try 10nF and 2.2nF.  

I tried these mods in an LTSpice simulation.  It's down to you to try them in a real circuit.


----------

